# Carbon Fiber Needles



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've bought a couple sets recently and while I'm not fond of how they feel, I do find the smaller sizes stand up much better than bamboo. 

They may be something new knitters might consider using because they do seem to have a lot of 'stick' so there would be less chance of losing stitches.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have inquired of them at a knitting store. I too think the texture would bother me, as I have texture issues with cotton and silk, neather of which I like to spin. I was interested in their strength as I,m a user of carbon fiber arrows forever,great stuff until it does break(splinter). I'd try to apply a hard wax to them, it might make the feel of them better.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve never heard of them so I found an online review. The Blackthorn have that &#8216;feel&#8217; to them. The Karbonz do not, as per the review. I&#8217;d like to test drive a pair.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Maura said:


> Iâve never heard of them so I found an online review. The Blackthorn have that âfeelâ to them. The Karbonz do not, as per the review. Iâd like to test drive a pair.



I have one pair of Blackthorn and 3 pair of the Karbonz and I would agree that the Karbonz feel much better.

I did wax the Blackthorn needles but still found them to be sticky even when knitting merino. I actually remembered my first attempt using merino yarn and metal needles when I suggested the stick might be helpful for new knitters.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;m knitting with linen and am wondering if the Blackthorn might help. The stitches keep sliding off.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Maura said:


> Iâm knitting with linen and am wondering if the Blackthorn might help. The stitches keep sliding off.


I'm sure they would. I find merino has a lot of slip and even that was a huge chore to move my stitches as I knit.


----------

